#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Occult Symbolism

## OneSixTheAntiVirus

Hello everyone

Symbolism permeates all aspects of our lives and most of it occurs without our apprehension. Our perceptions of reality have been so trained to ignore these symbols that we are unable to cognize and understand their meanings. Those who use this covertly on large numbers of people know that sigils, emblems, flags, geometry, astrology can be tools used for manipulation and control. We must learn about these symbols and understand how they affect us if we going to claim any form of freedom or autonomy. 

This is a thread for the sharing of our occult knowledge concerning symbols and our interpretations of their true meanings based on research and intuition. 


Corporations utilize the occult power of symbols in their logos and one of the most predominant ones is the image of the sunrise. The coming of the Sun into the world every morning has represented hope and security throughout human history. It is used by corporations to lure customers by this subtle form of symbol stimulus association. 








Politicians and political parties such as the Communist Party use the sunrise as well.



Other corporations:


Swastika


The double cross of Freemasonry



The double square of Freemasonry


*They* use symbols as a language, we need to become literate. 


_16_

----------


## Nefilim

You're also presuming that all Freemasons are evil.

----------


## Odin

so you can say that the corporations are using subliminal techniques as was once used in the movie theaters ?

and the colos that are associated with the elements but do the marketers that do this employ people that actually know how to incorporate this into our daily lives or is it just by luck

----------


## redhand

Sigils of power!LOL Very interesting article. 

Yes, I should say not all Freemasons are evil as the son and grandson of Masons I would point to that fact. Also certain Rosicrucian orders ( being a member of a Rosicrucian order myself ) trace their roots to Masonry as well so,....you know like the GD and such!LOL

----------


## Nefilim

There are certainly GLARING similarities to certain occult symbols in the logos of Major Corporations, but I'm sure its nothing to worry about, for now at least.

----------


## Gazeeboh

I would argue that absolutely everything is a symbol. 

It's not the real object, the real "spirit", but a shadow cast by it on a cave wall.

Everything we use to communicate, to understand, to comprehend, to express, to impress, our very life is a symbol of some concept greater than ambassador representation.

The only language anyone ever understood was symbol.

In this view, whatever you do is a symbolic act desinged to manipulate your world and those in it. You selfish bastard.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

This is true. Ancient man drew symbols before the written language. What would happen if we communicated only in symbols. The mind boggles.

----------


## Gazeeboh

Well, in a perfect sense, this is what telepathy is. 
Symbolic, understood, but without thinking, just knowing.

----------


## Raskul

I would argue, but then again, it would probably just be for the sake of the argument and would have no symbolism to it at all.
Gaz, you have certainly struck a chord.. i tend to see my self as telepathetic.. i find myself wasting a lot of my pathetic existence watching telly.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I am so telepathic it is disgusting. What am I saying and no cheating.

----------


## redhand

The Swastika itself is not evil, in the Northern culture it is a bind Rune of Sowilo and Sowilo which represents the sun and means wholeness, light, energy, victory, discovery, disclosure. The word "swastika" comes from the Sanskrit svastika - "su" meaning "good," "asti" meaning "to be," and "ka" as a suffix. Until the Nazis used this symbol, the swastika was used by many cultures throughout the past 3,000 years to represent life, sun, power, strength, and good luck.

----------


## Odin

As we take the symbol of the Swastika the man that took the symbol from the religious origin is said to have taken other symbols from the Occult world and had them put upon the uniforms of the SS, I recall it being said that the symbol has something to do with protection ( protecting the forces ) and the same goes for the armies of the Celts and the Norse warriors also in Mythology symbols and sigils on shields and even battle armament of today in all armies 

this was even said on the Military Channel they actually did a couple of shows on it

----------


## Gazeeboh

The Nazi's were wizards.

----------


## SWM

Don't forget the iron cross on nazi planes

----------


## OneSixTheAntiVirus

Yes. The Maltese Cross. The Knights of Malta are a very powerful secret society under the control of the Vatican. I saw that same symbol on the Queen's crown once. I don't know what that tells you about the Royal Family. A red cross with eight points represents the Knights Templar--they used to wear it on their shields. 




The purpose of this thread is to share our symbolism research so feel free to add pictures and research.

_16_

----------


## Odin

I would add some Pics 
1 how do you find them and put them up 

this must be my channel because Odin knows all lol

----------


## ElNebuloso

> The Nazis were thieves, they could not even be original and create their own symbols.


but it worked for them didn't it? why waste time attempting to create something new that could take years or maybe centuries to be fully realized or implemented when you have a few old things laying around the house that will do just fine in the now, they were world shakers. I guess it depends on the level of urgency on what path you want to take, the throwaway fifteen minute attention span crowds need something new every-well- fifteen minutes while the last "big" thing lies gasping for air in it's coffin and clawing at the lid buried alive. Get them focused enough on something that really hits their core and maybe they will be useful to a greater end than lining ones pocketbook leaving the magician just a hawker of cheap wares and shoddy merchandise, it's a grand throne to sit on isn't it? I find political manipulation is more useful in the end for it can actually accomplish something that affects the real world in very real ways according to ones whim or will. The trick is finding the in-road to their inner core which will probably have something to do with their upbringing. In the U.S. over half of all marriages end in divorce, Europe is catching up or surpassing that. Somewhere, someone is looking for a surrogate mommy or daddy, something that may haunt them for years, maybe their entire lifetime. The plunging dollar and Euro make disaffection even deeper, give them their hopes, their dreams, etc. all wrapped up in a nice little package that ultimately serves your own will- At least that is my half assed assesment.

----------


## ElNebuloso

> Everyone one should have a sense of what power is like before they fall.


As night passes to day and the seasons pass destroying and following the other so is all the fleeting realities external and internal. A good insight into the nature of nature itself allows one to accept the reality that nothing truly lasts forever and that flowing with the underlying current is the real key to true power. Working along natural laws and the flow of the river and the realization that things are ever moving and turning with or without one is something some have a hard time grasping, all it takes is observation and acceptance. others may have a different view but this how I understand it, it has never steered me wrong.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Ah, Not exactly true. Something does last forever and will never die. It is a part of us that needs no body no air no boundaries and I am not talking about love. That is what has sustained me, the fact that one never dies and does last forever.

----------


## Odin

I was reading some text by Dion Fortune this " The Mystical Qabala " and the reference to the Tree of Life. 

It was being talked about and most of the symbols coming from the the associated paths on The Tree of Life that the symbols came from and one sticks out in my mind the reference to the Union Jack and begins to make one think on a deeper level of all that surrounds us and the different symbols that are incorporated into our lives again the Free Masons and the dollar bill.

----------


## Y Ddraig Goch

OFFTOPIC:
as far as i have learned about the Nazies i know that Hitler spent much resourses investigating the paranormal and the occult. i mean have it in mind that the nazi army has waged war on 3 major fronts fighting the most powerful armies in the world, the russian, british and american army. many say that it is result to superiority in technology and morale but i think that there is higher force at work there. also heard legend about hitler having 1 of 3 parts of the Spear of Destiny ( a roman soldier pierced jesus on the cross with it to cease his suffering, ever since that spear is considered as artifact of great power, the one that has all the 3 parts of the spear shall rule the world) it is also mentioned that Napoleon had that same part of the spear.

----------


## SWM

> OFFTOPIC:
> as far as i have learned about the Nazies i know that Hitler spent much resourses investigating the paranormal and the occult. i mean have it in mind that the nazi army has waged war on 3 major fronts fighting the most powerful armies in the world, the russian, british and american army. many say that it is result to superiority in technology and morale but i think that there is higher force at work there. also heard legend about hitler having 1 of 3 parts of the Spear of Destiny ( a roman soldier pierced jesus on the cross with it to cease his suffering, ever since that spear is considered as artifact of great power, the one that has all the 3 parts of the spear shall rule the world) it is also mentioned that Napoleon had that same part of the spear.


you mean the Lance of Longinous?

----------


## Y Ddraig Goch

> you mean the Lance of Longinous?


that would be the one

----------


## soloqi

I use to pay attention to symbolism, however because people have different meaning for the same symbol it becomes difficult to know the agenda.
But it is still nice to look around and see it in almost all aspect of life, food,drink,clothing....

----------

